# Dang Buck!- just need to complain



## doxiemoxie (Oct 21, 2012)

This is just a rant!!!!  
We just moved to a new homestead and have been loving it except that we have neighbor goats, girl goats, on two sides.  So my buck, already getting rutty, has turned into a little monster.  He alternates between being my sweet (but stinky) boy doing as he's told, and running off once my back is turned.  Our first days here he found the weak spot in the fence.  So we moved him into a buck pen.  Then the neighbor girls showed up and dug him out.  (Yes, they did! shameless hussies they are.)  We fixed that only to discover he can break hog panels!  We fixed that, and decided to ignore the neighbor girls since the rest of the herd doesn't mind them.  Now the extra girls are gone (pregnant or to return in three weeks we've yet to see) but I've still been keeping him penned when I'm not watching; which means he gets pasture time about twice a day.  This evening when I go out he has completely busted one gate hinge out of the barn wall.  If I pen him in another stall then he'll have no outside access, plus everyone else will have less room when we are getting our first rain of the season tonight. (goat panic time!)   

To further things a rainspout broke off the eaves this morning and scratched our nice car when it fell.  I didn't have the heart to tell my husband and he'll be so bummed when he finds the damage.  

Thank you everyone for letting me get this off my chest.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 21, 2012)

yikes! What kind of buck do you have?


----------



## doxiemoxie (Oct 21, 2012)

He's a purebred nigi and normally a pretty good boy, not pet tame but easy to work with.  It's just the breeding season (even though they can breed year round, they definitely have a rut) and now he has a reason to go through fences which he didn't at our old place.


----------



## terrilhb (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh my. Poor you. And your poor buck. Being teased by those shameless hussies. LOL. I hope it all works out.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Oct 22, 2012)

My heart goes out to you.  when it rains it pours! Hope the little teasers are happy!


----------



## Tmaxson (Oct 22, 2012)

I feel your pain, my nigerian/pygmy broke through the gate twice this weekend.  I think we've finally got it so he can't get out again.  Rut surely does put them in a mood, because he has been a pain to deal with lately.  Normally he's a sweetheart but he's all testosterone filled right now.  I'm trying to space my breedings out so I don't have a overload of kids all at once but I sure will be glad when all the girls are bred and things can get back to normal.

Good luck with your animals.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 22, 2012)

Boys in rut can sure be stinkers!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 22, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Boys in rut can sure be stinkers!


No pun intended.  haha


----------



## doxiemoxie (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh he is a stinker too.  

And today, when I went to feed, he headbutted me, no warning!  Then he comes over to get a pet 5 minutes later.  I wish I could make him understand that he's getting dangerously close to putting his life in jeopardy.  

Not that I wish this frustration on anyone but knowing I am not alone makes me feel less like a total failure/irresponsible owner.  Thank you everyone!


----------



## TGreenhut (Oct 22, 2012)

What a trouble maker!!! I totally know your pain.

Whereabouts are you in Northern California? We live in Wilton and had our first rain of the season last night as well.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 23, 2012)

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> Oh he is a stinker too.
> 
> And today, when I went to feed, he headbutted me, no warning!  Then he comes over to get a pet 5 minutes later.  I wish I could make him understand that he's getting dangerously close to putting his life in jeopardy.
> 
> Not that I wish this frustration on anyone but knowing I am not alone makes me feel less like a total failure/irresponsible owner.  Thank you everyone!


HE headbutted you?!    That deserved a good spankin!  My boy backed up with his head down at me ONE time and never did it again...  He was laying on the ground with me on top for 10 minutes crying in shame!


----------



## terrilhb (Oct 23, 2012)

My buck head butted me the other day. Hit me right in my thighs. I cracked him across his head with a limb. I don't hit them but that was not nice. He has been sweet scince. This is the 1st time he has ever hit me like that in almost 3yrs. I hope he don't again. When my dh heard me yell he came running with the gun. Good thing I was between the 2 of them.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 23, 2012)

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> Oh he is a stinker too.
> 
> And today, when I went to feed, he headbutted me, no warning!  Then he comes over to get a pet 5 minutes later.  I wish I could make him understand that he's getting dangerously close to putting his life in jeopardy.
> 
> Not that I wish this frustration on anyone but knowing I am not alone makes me feel less like a total failure/irresponsible owner.  Thank you everyone!


Wow, you need to nip the headbutting thing in the bud.  My buck likes to climb on me (he's a sweetie, but I can't allow that!) and he gets pushed off when he does that.  

Headbutting needs some pretty stern measures, especially if this behavior will be a death sentence.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Oct 24, 2012)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> doxiemoxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly! 
My buck started that at 6 months old...He got the sitting treatment (took him down and sat on him every time he started aiming or backed up with his head down) and has been relatively good since. Now he just runs away from me, which I'm ok with! 

As far as the neighbor girls causing such trouble...how about running a hot wire around the inside of his buck pen for him, AND the outside for the girls. It drives me nuts when neighbors can't take the time to keep their animals in their own pens. Very inconsiderate, especially if they get a free breeding out of it...Yes, this happened at our farm - neighbors set their does LOOSE, they ran down to my buck, and both got bred. Think of how ticked off I was to find they got free kids out of my really nice, purebred Nubian buck.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 24, 2012)

chubbydog811 said:
			
		

> As far as the neighbor girls causing such trouble...how about running a hot wire around the inside of his buck pen for him, AND the outside for the girls. It drives me nuts when neighbors can't take the time to keep their animals in their own pens. Very inconsiderate, especially if they get a free breeding out of it...Yes, this happened at our farm - neighbors set their does LOOSE, they ran down to my buck, and both got bred. Think of how ticked off I was to find they got free kids out of my really nice, purebred Nubian buck.


GRRR!  I would be sending them a bill for the breeder fees.


----------

